# What's next?



## ~abcxyz~ (Dec 9, 2011)

My spouse and I have been sleeping in separate rooms, since earlier this year, shortly after an ILYBNILWY from her to me. After this development, I discovered she was hiding time spent with another man with whom she had then recently met. Whether their daytime relationship was/is emotional or physical, I don't know and she won't discuss. But, from what I know, it most certainly wasn't/isn't healthy for our marriage.

Our relationship can be currently categorized as amicable. We have friendly, light-hearted conversations with no problem. That's not to say there isn't tension in the air between us. Marital issues are no longer discussed as such conversation would most likely end in disagreement, creating even further tension.

We are about to move. Our lease is expiring in three weeks! We've already elected not to renew. Although I have attempted a discussion regarding our future living arrangement -including where we will live, and whether we will continue to live in separate bedrooms - she continues to stall, despite making positive forward-looking statements.

I know it takes time to heal. And, I try to give her space to figure out what she wants. But, I'm afraid that if I'm the one who keeps pressing to communicate important issues, I'll essentially be pushing her away... which is exactly what I don't want.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

If she is seeing someone else, I'd file and get the process going. If you can keep the relationship amicable, that will make the divorce easy. You could possibly do it online for a few hundred dollars, plus court filing fees.


----------



## nickiblue (Feb 20, 2011)

if you have to move soon you need to make some decisions quickly.
i would want to know if things are going to change, and if not, start looking for seperate appartments.


----------

